

Show HN: Lightbot, educational game about programming (HTML Canvas & JavaScript) - Monokai
http://www.lightbot.lu/

======
bap
This is fun!

Minor: The click and drag interface is nice but once you become a little more
proficient at the game mechanics it would be nice to just be able to single or
double click a command entity to append it to your command set.. ;)

~~~
bap
Also, in the program section.. if I decide I need a loop after I have added a
couple instructions to my program I can't seem to drag them into the loop. I
have to pull them from the top and delete the ones I had already brought down.

(still having fun)

